# If the Phenom II X4 is competitive will you buy it?



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 21, 2008)

If the Phenom II X4 and it's derivatives shows itself to be competitive as C2Q or i7 will you switch/buy that PC setup?  For example 790, Phenom II X4, etc?  I am not saying that the Phenom II X4 beats i7 hands down, the answer would be obvious.  What I am saying is that if performance of Phenom II X4 and it's derivatives are better then C2Q and nips at the heels of i7 sometimes beating it will you buy it?


----------



## KBD (Nov 21, 2008)

unfortunately no, i just invested into e8600 + DFI X48 like a dummy 

now i wish i would've waited a bit, i'm a big AMD supporter and much rather buy one of their CPUs.

i will be playing with this setup for 6 months min, then will see


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 21, 2008)

Me neither, I've spent a lot of money on my C2D setup and I get awesome performance from it.  I may go AMD with my next upgrade (maybe in a couple of years) depending on who offers the best price/performance then.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 21, 2008)

yes! when will it be released, someone knows?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes. I miss AMD. I just couldn't justify staying with AMD over the last couple of years.


----------



## KBD (Nov 21, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> yes! when will it be released, someone knows?



AM2+ DDR2 Deneb at the end of this year or Q1 09, AM3 DDR3 Q1 09, AFAIK


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 21, 2008)

100% YES. I can't wait for Deneb!


----------



## wiak (Nov 21, 2008)

i got a Phenom 9580 and a AMD 790FX AM2+ mb, so it will be a realy easy upgrade for me
my motherboard is even AM3 compatible, will wait to feburary for AM3 CPUs to come out so i can upgrade mb and ram later, instead of getting the AM2+ deneb and have no upgrade path

the new Phenom II will be as fast or faster than current intel 45nm's excluding i7


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 21, 2008)

Can the option "I'll keep my current set up, thanks!" be added. I don't need to upgrade.


----------



## Evo85 (Nov 21, 2008)

2 words

HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FilipM (Nov 21, 2008)

If it will be reasonably priced, then yes, why not, otherwise I just might get a Q9xxx or an E8600.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 21, 2008)

wiak said:


> i got a Phenom 9580 and a AMD 790FX AM2+ mb, so it will be a realy easy upgrade for me
> my motherboard is even AM3 compatible, will wait to feburary for AM3 CPUs to come out so i can upgrade mb and ram later, instead of getting the AM2+ deneb and have no upgrade path
> 
> the new Phenom II will be as fast or faster than current intel 45nm's excluding i7



I hope so, but lets not make assumptions, unless you have some insider info the rest of us dont.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 21, 2008)

Not voting because my choice is not listed.

if it is cheaper and more performance yes, i will go to amd, but if its the same performance then i will probably stay with intel unless amd is just cheaper


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 21, 2008)

If it's better, I don't see why not...I am runnig an AMD at the moment.
But honestly..chances are..it will be good but not as good as intel but probably cheaper.


----------



## DaC (Nov 21, 2008)

I love AMD, it was my choice since 2000 until this year..... and yes, if it make to catch up, I'll just switch my q6600 for a PhenomIIx4.... like the battle against nvidia, we need to have amd up and running again so we can get good prices. It's a balance that must be keept.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm in need of an upgrade, but not badly enough to pay for an i7, and i prefer AMD anyways.

I'm waiting until Q2 for my Deneb because that is when the 945 AM3 chip comes out. Hopefully its gonna be swweeeet


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 21, 2008)

OK AMD "Deal Breaker"

GIVE US 790FX DUAL CPU MOTHERBOARD WITH DDR3

8 REAL CORES not 4 REAL and 4 Fake Intell........:shadedshu



I will be AMD again

I gave you a lot of TIME and MONEY

I did try and wait out the bad I'm sorry


----------



## Bytor (Nov 21, 2008)

Evo85 said:


> 2 words
> 
> HELL YES!!!!!!!!!!



What he said.....

I'm ready to pull the 9850 out of my rig and drop in a Phenom II..


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 21, 2008)

Depending on what the performance over a 9850-9950 will be.  Either way I'm sticking with AMD.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 21, 2008)

AMD fan at heart. Couldn't pull my self to buy a Phenom when I had the money but now I will


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 21, 2008)

It would need to be competitive w/ i7, C2Q isn't gonna cut it. Certainly doesn't need to beat i7, but it has to beat penryn, and price has to be right, otherwise I see no reason they should have my business.


----------



## Polarman (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes i will, but only next September. 

I need time to recover my finances. To much house energy improvements and renovations this year. I'm broke right now.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 21, 2008)

Always bought AMD stuff and never been more happier.  Never will be another Intel in my collection (unless AMD doesn't survive this round, if not I will buy via or chinese made Quad core not Intel).


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 21, 2008)

Hell yes.. im ready.

I cant tell any difference in gaming or everyday use between my E8600/X38 rig and my 9850/790FX rig..  of course benches are a little different


----------



## Darknova (Nov 21, 2008)

If the Phenom II is similar or better performance than the current 775s and cheaper then yes, I will switch back when I next swap my motherboard (will be soon I think). If it's competitive with the i7 then DEFINATELY!!!


----------



## Maelstrom (Nov 21, 2008)

As long as it beats penryn, I'll switch from my e8500 to Phenom II


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> If it will be reasonably priced, then yes, why not, otherwise I just might get a Q9xxx or an E8600.



e8600 is often outperformed by an e8500 at the same clock speeds.  Save yourself some money and overclock.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

just waiting for them to be competitive money is already put away for the chip


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 21, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> e8600 is often outperformed by an e8500 at the same clock speeds.  Save yourself some money and overclock.



How is that?  Linkies? Theoretically the e8400, e8500, and e8600 should all perform equivalently at the same clock speeds as they are the same chip outside of the multi (excluding individual chip differences).


----------



## francis511 (Nov 21, 2008)

It`d be nice to see intel get some proper competition for quad-core chips.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> How is that?  Linkies? Theoretically the e8400, e8500, and e8600 should all perform equivalently at the same clock speeds as they are the same chip outside of the multi (excluding individual chip differences).



hehe well at the same clocks the e8500 will have a higher FSB hence a higher score


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hehe well at the same clocks the e8500 will have a higher FSB hence a higher score



True didn't think of that. Although the difference would be minimal and by that logic might as well get the e8400. But I wouldn't say an e8400 (or e8500) is faster than an e8600 at the same clocks, especially since you can always drop the multi and crank the fsb if desired.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> True didn't think of that. Although the difference would be minimal and by that logic might as well get the e8400. But I wouldn't say an e8400 (or e8500) is faster than an e8600 at the same clocks, especially since you can always drop the multi and crank the fsb if desired.



yep thats kinda what i'm thinking but i don't think its worth the price premium


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine was free 



3870x2 said:


> e8600 is often outperformed by an e8500 at the same clock speeds.  Save yourself some money and overclock.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2008)

thank you cdawall, but he wants links so...
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?p=5765983
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1035687.html
and here at our own TPU discussing the facts on ocforums
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71489


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yep thats kinda what i'm thinking but i don't think its worth the price premium



Definitely not, no question the e8600 is overpriced, like all top-end intel chips. Hell the E0 e8400s have been reaching 4.5ghz fairly comfortably on air, that's certainly the best bang for the buck in my book, I was just interested as to what inspired 3870x2s comment.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 21, 2008)

Ya damn right I am going to. Id so love to get me an intel board and an intel proc just to see what all the joy is currently (the Asus Rampage II board looks farking awesome) but Im defintely grabbing one of the procs. Id love to get a newboard and aM3 chip but I wouldnt have a problem grabbing an AM2+ one either.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 21, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> thank you cdawall, but he wants links so...
> http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?p=5765983
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1035687.html
> and here at our own TPU discussing the facts on ocforums
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71489



it looked like it was vista being dumb XP was the same scores @ same clocks


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 21, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> thank you cdawall, but he wants links so...
> http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?p=5765983
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1035687.html
> and here at our own TPU discussing the facts on ocforums
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=71489



Well they are referring to the E0 stepping possibly slowing it down, or more specifically possibly inhibiting graphics (speculation in oc forums), which is now across all new wolfies, so the original comment still doesn't make much sense. Seems very close too, but interesting none the less, has there been any more testing of this I wonder? Thanks for the links I see what you were talking about now.


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 21, 2008)

if it beats my core i7 for the same price, ill get it.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe next year. I'm really thinking of switching from reading that 6 GHz review. Quad cores at 6 GHz are really really really amazing,


----------



## pagalms (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't care if it will be competitive. I'll buy it anyway in my next upgrade


----------



## v-zero (Nov 21, 2008)

Lots of love for AMD here, it's good to see that people remember just how important AMD have been in shaping the PC landscape as we know it.


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 21, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> yes! when will it be released, someone knows?



allegedly jan 8 2009


----------



## Disparia (Nov 21, 2008)

Would I? Yes.

Will I? Maybe. Depends on if there's anything as hot as the Asus P6T6 on AMD's side.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2008)

My first build was a AMD Duron 750mhz 
That has beeeeeen so many years ago, I can't recall what year I put that system together. I purchased an Asus KT133 motherboard, and 128mb of ram LOL. At the time, the reason that I chose AMD over Intel was the cost! It was half the amount that Intel was, and probably would run circles around the Celeron at that time. 
I have been building AMD systems for myself every since, so I don't see any reason to switch now

So to answer the poll question, yep, but not for a year or so, just to see what, if any, bugs they have to work out, kind of like the first Phenoms.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 22, 2008)

I will buy one if: 
Can run on my board
Price under $250
Faster than my current Phenom
Can OC to at least 3.2GHz

And then, I will wait for 6 more months before moving to Nehalem.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'll get one of the AM2+ ones, the question is which one, I want to able to render video in real-time and I have yet to find an AMD CPU that can handle 1080p.... I'm thinking(or hoping, rather) that any quad over 3.5 ghz would be able to handle that load.
I know, I know that I can get just about any intel quad up that high, but that's MORE money I have to spend.


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2008)

It'll be a while before I upgrade again so, no.  When it is time to upgrade, I go with whoever is on top.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2008)

as long as these chips do there proposed 4ghz on water they will be clocking with i7 so i don't think that will be a huge issue


esp. with how hot i7 chips are :shadedshu sounds like P4 again


----------



## Katanai (Nov 22, 2008)

cdawall said:


> as long as these chips do there proposed 4ghz on water they will be clocking with i7 so i don't think that will be a huge issue
> 
> 
> esp. with how hot i7 chips are :shadedshu sounds like P4 again



No offense but your kinda jumping to conclusions now. Are there any true LGA 1366 coolers out there? This is a new platform, it needs new cooling solutions before you can draw any conclusions.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 22, 2008)

Katanai said:


> No offense but your kinda jumping to conclusions now. Are there any true LGA 1366 coolers out there? This is a new platform, it needs new cooling solutions before you can draw any conclusions.



That's a good point, but I don't know how much merit it holds, the cooler I use was originally designed for s754 AMD chips, also given alot less has changed since 754 to AM2+ compared from LGA775 to LGA1366


----------



## Damian^ (Nov 22, 2008)

I will go from an E7200 to a Phenom II X4


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm pondering it. If a phenom II can outperform a Q6600, my LAN rig and my media rig will be swapping hardware.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2008)

Duffman said:


> It'll be a while before I upgrade again so, no.  When it is time to upgrade, I go with whoever is on top.



So the bottom line is, you have no idea who you will follow, just as long as they are on top at the moment? Right?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

stinger608 said:


> So the bottom line is, you have no idea who you will follow, just as long as they are on top at the moment? Right?



thats the way i do things too.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 22, 2008)

If I'm able to achieve a 4.00 GHz 24x7 out of a 940 BE, then why not?


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 22, 2008)

*oh yeah*

YES YES YES currently got brisbane 2.8ghz  can't wait for deneb, gona be quiet a change   quad core at 3.0ghz  ahhhhhh  pair it with fast ddr2 & overclock;  im drooling already


----------



## techie81 (Nov 22, 2008)

I upgrade once a year and I just got a 9950. I'm happy for now.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 22, 2008)

I just got a 9550 and its plenty quick enough.  But I also found out that my mb will support the new chips so YES, HELL YES I will get one.  

Can;t wait


----------



## chris89 (Nov 22, 2008)

As far as i can tell my Mobo will support the new chips.

I didn't get a Phenom as i didn't think they were good enough so got a 6400 (3.2GHZ Dual core)

But most likely will get one of these, as long as the Pound isn't even worse against the dollar when it's released.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 22, 2008)

Interesting results so far.


----------



## J-Man (Nov 22, 2008)

No, I am sticking with Intel and I am going to upgrade to the Core i7 later on.


----------



## laszlo (Nov 22, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can the option "I'll keep my current set up, thanks!" be added. I don't need to upgrade.




same here


why upgrade if i consider my rig enough even for the latest games...


----------



## christof139 (Nov 22, 2008)

It's a keep up with the Jones thing, and/or an addiction like gambling, smoking whatever, women to a lesser degree, collecting things like cars, firearms, weapons, baseball cards, whatever.

Chris


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 22, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Not voting because my choice is not listed.
> 
> if it is cheaper and more performance yes, i will go to amd, but if its the same performance then i will probably stay with intel unless amd is just cheaper




Same here


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 3, 2008)

check this out


----------



## cdawall (Dec 3, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> check this out



i wonder if cpuz is reading that correctly 1.44v seems a little high?


oh and look closely no ES markings!!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i wonder if cpuz is reading that correctly 1.44v seems a little high?
> 
> 
> oh and look closely no ES markings!!!



Yeah some are already getting retail version (don't ask me how ). I believe he did that on air to.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 3, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yeah some are already getting retail version (don't ask me how ). I believe he did that on air to.



what model is that?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 3, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> check this out



Looking a little iffy to me, as the JPG artifacting is not consistant throughout the lettering.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> what model is that?



Phenom II X4 940
I think stock is at 1.35V (not 100% yet sure yet)


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 3, 2008)

oh man the more I see about Dragon the more I want it to come now! Can't wait to rebuilt with a 945 BE and a 790FX board. Already got my 4870, though maybe i will get another



EastCoasthandle said:


> Phenom II X4 940
> I think stock is at 1.35V (not 100% yet sure yet)



And the thing I noticed about that link is that the board they are using has SB600, which is outdated. With the new SB750, performance and OCing should be better!


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2008)

HolyCow02 said:


> oh man the more I see about Dragon the more I want it to come now! Can't wait to rebuilt with a 945 BE and a 790FX board. Already got my 4870, though maybe i will get another
> 
> 
> 
> And the thing I noticed about that link is that the board they are using has SB600, which is outdated. With the new SB750, performance and OCing should be better!




yea, but it works on an Asus 790FX/SB600 board, great news for owners of those boards and a nice upgrade path!


----------



## rizla1 (Dec 3, 2008)

if i every get a quad it will more than likely be intel and more than likely be i7 920 and overclock the shit out of it  as  i do alot of 3d modeling, photshop ,most of the time at once with mediaplayer open antivirus running in backround and firefox so i would benifit alot , as my truty old 5000 be does ok but its very slow at rendering scenes in max. maybe amd can change my mind , but i doot it as i dont think my mb will suport the new quads ..
and by the time i upgrade i7 will probly cost less than £200 .ddr3 will be  dirt cheap to. 

although  i mite go amd as i am young and the amd sytem would probably be built for less than £400 as ive got a 750 watt psu and a 320 gb hdd  mite get a 640 gb one.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 3, 2008)

cant really say anything about the voltage, until you see the standard for the series, it really doesnt matter.  If its voltage is 1.84v, and the temps are at 40c, who is to say that is a bad thing? it just means that the chip supports higher voltages.  Well see, I, for one, would like to see AMD on top again.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 3, 2008)

Despite the fact that I'm buying an Intel rig I'd like AMD to be back on top again (I've had 2 AMD systems and one intel system so far, AMD systems have both survived hell since they're laptops I've taken to school on a daily basis. Intel system on the other hand which was also a laptop was painfully slow, probably had something to do with the intel chipset. I've enjoyed using my AMD machines in the past and they've been impressive considering their spec.) If AMD were back on top it'd force the price of Intel processors way down so even intel Fanboys should want AMD to do far better.


----------



## rizla1 (Dec 3, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> check this out


 thats got fake wrote all over it


----------



## Darknova (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I'm going back to AMD (Selling off most of my current rig because I'm utterly sick of it), so I shall be getting a temporary chip to "play with" until Phenom II is released


----------



## Jakl (Dec 3, 2008)

My first rig was a AMD. Loved it, it was by far the best product I bought. Then went to Intel :shadedshu , but it ran great, e6700 to 3.6ghz 24/7 no problem, then got a Q6600 to 4.2ghz on Air, then a QX9650 to 4.8 . I gotta say Intel was great for the past few years for OC , and I think I made a good choice at that time... But

I WANT AMD AGAIN!  When the X4 II come out, I am getting that right away.

I cant wait...


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, i7 learned some tricks of the Phenom processors such as the 4-in1 die so the voltages between i7 and Phenom II should only gap up to 0.2V. Expect Phenom II's stock voltage to be fairly similar, but i'm interested in AM3 unless if AMD really made a bomb out of the AM2+ Phenom II. I wonder if they solved the problem with Phenom's TDP overclocking issue?


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 3, 2008)

will buy one...just for the heck of it


----------



## kysg (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope to go for phenom II, I don't care if its deneb, propus, heka or regor for that matter.  Just looking forward to these new chips.  I haven't had an intel since p2 days, still haven't found a reason to get one to this day.  Staying with AMD till Intel puts out something that puts AMD down for the count which probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll take whatever has the best multithreaded performance for the price I'm willing to spend.  AMD or Intel doesn't matter to me.


----------



## christof139 (Dec 4, 2008)

If day is sumwhut CHEAP compared to the compeeting brand, den I wood/maybee biys wun, as long as da mobos is also sumwhut CHEAP.

Chris


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 8, 2008)

3dmark vantage score


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 8, 2008)

I may when i get to College, then i may build a new rig with Phenom II, but overall as a gamer the QX6700 has yet to fail me and it should still be useful when the Multi-threaded games come out.

Also i like AMD's HSF's better.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 14, 2008)

muhahahaha
take a look at this

We has a competition.  World at War results are odd because the Q9550 @ 2.8GHz bet the i7 at 2.93GHz.  Even though it didn't do well in WiC it was more then playable (above 60 FPS).

If this turns out to be true it 
Competition may taste funny for some but it's good for you


----------



## Darknova (Dec 14, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> muhahahaha
> take a look at this
> 
> We has a competition.  World at War results are odd because the Q9550 @ 2.8GHz bet the i7 at 2.93GHz.  Even though it didn't do well in WiC it was more then playable (above 60 FPS).
> ...



It'll be fantastic if this is true, but I am a bit sceptical. The only thing I really want is for them to be less restrictive on HT movement. I can barely get 220mhz stably out of my X3 (admittedly I'm still re-learning).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 14, 2008)

PCGH is known for doing a lot of benchmarks.  I only hope it is true as the results of this are unknown.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 14, 2008)

Give me the ability to whack the HT ref all the way to 250 or 300 and I'll be MORE than happy. I want my RAM to run at 1000Mhz dammit! lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2008)

if its anywhere near as good as the intels ill buy it i dont care if it gets beat by a little
i like AMD they are usually full of features and cheap okay so recently not as fast but hopefully they can at least keep up this round


----------



## devguy (Dec 14, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Give me the ability to whack the HT ref all the way to 250 or 300 and I'll be MORE than happy. I want my RAM to run at 1000Mhz dammit! lol.



Are you dropping your Northbridge divider and/or htt multiplier when raising the reference clock?  If you don't, you are going to get nowhere!  If your motherboard doesn't allow you to alter those things, definitely stick to the black editions because you won't be overclocking the other way.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 14, 2008)

devguy said:


> Are you dropping your Northbridge divider and/or htt multiplier when raising the reference clock?  If you don't, you are going to get nowhere!  If your motherboard doesn't allow you to alter those things, definitely stick to the black editions because you won't be overclocking the other way.



I do have a BE, and yes. I'm dropping the HT, but the Phenom's are known for not liking high HT ref clocks, which is why the BEs are so popular. I've seen people get 230 with the same chip on my board, but that's really about it.

If I was using an A64 X2 I'd expect 250-280 out of this board.


----------



## kysg (Dec 14, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I do have a BE, and yes. I'm dropping the HT, but the Phenom's are known for not liking high HT ref clocks, which is why the BEs are so popular. I've seen people get 230 with the same chip on my board, but that's really about it.
> 
> If I was using an A64 X2 I'd expect 250-280 out of this board.



Hmm I had no idea about that for phenoms, and I had an x3 lol, ah well I gotta get this x2 back up again, might be stuck with it for a while.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 14, 2008)

kysg said:


> Hmm I had no idea about that for phenoms, and I had an x3 lol, ah well I gotta get this x2 back up again, might be stuck with it for a while.



Hey I could be proven wrong heh. I've not had an AM2 setup before, and I've gone straight to AM2+ I'm just going off what I've been told by people with the same board/chip I have and my own experience trying to get 250Mhz heh.


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I do have a BE, and yes. I'm dropping the HT, but the Phenom's are known for not liking high HT ref clocks, which is why the BEs are so popular. I've seen people get 230 with the same chip on my board, but that's really about it.
> 
> If I was using an A64 X2 I'd expect 250-280 out of this board.



let me get this straight, you cant increase the HT clock above 220 even if you lower the multi? I had an Athlon FX-62 (unlocked multi) and i lowered the multi to 10 and raised HT frequency past 290, and was running close to 3.0 gig. May be this is what you need to do?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2008)

I just pre-ordered my PII 940. It was $293. Not a bad price I think.


----------



## kysg (Dec 14, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I just pre-ordered my PII 940. It was $293. Not a bad price I think.



I hate you JK lol 

is that the Am2+???


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2008)

kysg said:


> is that the Am2+???



thats the ones that will be out soon.


----------



## devguy (Dec 15, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I do have a BE, and yes. I'm dropping the HT, but the Phenom's are known for not liking high HT ref clocks, which is why the BEs are so popular. I've seen people get 230 with the same chip on my board, but that's really about it.
> 
> If I was using an A64 X2 I'd expect 250-280 out of this board.



Yes, but as I said, the northbridge multiplier and HTT multiplier are two completely different things.  This is the big new "gotcha" for AM2+.  Take a look at my sig with the CPU-Z verification.  I have a non BE Phenom x3 over 3Ghz with a reference clock over 260.  It was not hard, but the northbridge multiplier had to be dropped as well as the HTT multiplier.  And this is on SB600 and not the SB750 with its fancy schmancy ACC!


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2008)

devguy said:


> Yes, but as I said, the northbridge multiplier and HTT multiplier are two completely different things.  This is the big new "gotcha" for AM2+.  Take a look at my sig with the CPU-Z verification.  I have a non BE Phenom x3 over 3Ghz with a reference clock over 260.  It was not hard, but the northbridge multiplier had to be dropped as well as the HTT multiplier.  And this is on SB600 and not the SB750 with its fancy schmancy ACC!



Wish I could find the NB multi in my BIOS


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2008)

devguy said:


> Yes, but as I said, the northbridge multiplier and HTT multiplier are two completely different things.  This is the big new "gotcha" for AM2+.  Take a look at my sig with the CPU-Z verification.  I have a non BE Phenom x3 over 3Ghz with a reference clock over 260.  It was not hard, but the northbridge multiplier had to be dropped as well as the HTT multiplier.  And this is on SB600 and not the SB750 with its fancy schmancy ACC!



pssht you dont need to drop that kinda stuff here is the max on my good ole 9500


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2008)

I Was thinkin of a Phenom 2, Athlon X4, or even the Kuma CPU.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> pssht you dont need to drop that kinda stuff here is the max on my good ole 9500



What's your NB freq? (should be in the SPD tab)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2008)

Darknova said:


> What's your NB freq? (should be in the SPD tab)



whatever stock multix258 was its my ex-chip so i dont have a readily available pic of that lol


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> whatever stock multix258 was its my ex-chip so i dont have a readily available pic of that lol



Ah ok, fair enough mate.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Ah ok, fair enough mate.



im going back to AMD


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> im going back to AMD



YEY what you getting?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2008)

Darknova said:


> YEY what you getting?



asus crosshair 2 formula and phenom II at release


and for now an athlon X2 7 series BE


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> asus crosshair 2 formula and phenom II at release



May I ask why you are choosing an nvidia chipset over AMD?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2008)

Darknova said:


> May I ask why you are choosing an nvidia chipset over AMD?



its cheap and i have an 8800GTS that clocks really high that i would like to mate with another one


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its cheap and i have an 8800GTS that clocks really high that i would like to mate with another one



That's cool, was just wondering 'is all. The 790GX is a fantastic chipset I must say. It's (physically) TINY


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2008)

Darknova said:


> That's cool, was just wondering 'is all. The 790GX is a fantastic chipset I must say. It's (physically) TINY



i had an MSI 790FX which isn't exactly huge as far as chipsets go  and if this one sucks ill order my a 790GX off the egg


----------



## Darknova (Dec 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i had an MSI 790FX which isn't exactly huge as far as chipsets go  and if this one sucks ill order my a 790GX off the egg



The onboard is a life-saver. Especially after my 4870 died and I had to get it replaced


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2008)

Darknova said:


> The onboard is a life-saver. Especially after my 4870 died and I had to get it replaced



i have several vga's so i should be good


----------



## r9 (Dec 15, 2008)

Abso fucking lutely.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 16, 2008)

I found more benchmarks here


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 16, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I found more benchmarks here



Look at the bottom, he used a Asus m3a32-mvp deluxe. So it is AM3 compatible! We gotta spread the word!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 16, 2008)

There still seems to be some discrepancy regarding the release date. So, I emailed the company I pre-ordered from, and this is the response: 

"Hi Paul,

12/27 is the current ship date given to us by AMD. Unfortunately, we do not
have any other information. There isn't really an "inside date" or
something non-published; we have the same information you do.

If AMD changes the ETA, or further information becomes available, we'll
notify you immediately via email. Do let us know if you have any additional
questions or concerns. Thanks Paul!"


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Look at the bottom, he used a Asus m3a32-mvp deluxe. So it is AM3 compatible! We gotta spread the word!



it already was? check XS they have some "older" SS showing it+phenom II


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hopefully Phenom II goes over well, AMD really needs to pick it up.

I love AMD's HSF's, so that one reason i hope these ones are good, so i have a reason to drool over the HSF's again.lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 19, 2008)

I found some more info here


----------



## sehzade68 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah i want to upgrade my current platform to phenom II but, i want to use it with am3 and ddr 3 memory.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2008)

you dont have to upgrade to DDR3? AM2+ boards will support phenom ii's


----------



## sehzade68 (Dec 19, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you dont have to upgrade to DDR3? AM2+ boards will support phenom ii's



Yeah i know it but, i prefer to use with ddr 3 memory. İt needs am3 base. And my current mainboard doesn't support phenom.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 22, 2008)

I found a 3dmark06 result using a Phenom II 940 here

At 3.00GHz CPU score 4091
At 3.857GHZ CPU score 5086

But this is an ES.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Older Apps get the less likely they will support newer CPUs, considering Futuremark has moved away from 3DM06 to 3DMV. That is the way of the Beast.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 22, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> yes! when will it be released, someone knows?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78355

There's a reason I made it


----------



## Sonido (Dec 22, 2008)

Mussels said:


> I'm pondering it. If a phenom II can outperform a Q6600, my LAN rig and my media rig will be swapping hardware.



It can.


----------

